# Voices from Beneath (Contrabass Clarinet demo)



## Guy Bacos (Oct 29, 2010)

This is a demo dedicated for _contrabass clarinet_. It is written for C-B clarinet and orchestra.

Voices from Beneath

(The contrabass clarinet used in this demo is from the VSL download section)

Comments are appreciated, as always.


----------



## michaelv (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Voices from Beneath (Contra Bass Clarinet demo)*

A magnificently brooding and evocative piece, Guy, entirely appropriate to this Halloween season, and avoiding all evidence of fromage. I love the sudden and unexpected FFF brass chords in the middle, and the decaying, disembodied vocal counterpoint in the coda. Really beautiful "scoring", and showing a new side to your complex writing character.

It always amazes me how such quality can escape the fumbling, dull ears of some people here , who seem to be anally preoccupied with spectrum analysis and corrective eq, or: which trill sample, from which library was used at 1'.32", without so much as passing a justifiable comment on the actual composition.

Really, I sometimes wonder if the composition is noticed at all. But that serves to confirm the proliferate blandifications of many so-called musicians that inhabit not only this forum, and are of the generation of ill-educated, reality-show grade contributors, who further serve to erode the standards of what purports to be the high-ground of modern entertainment, in a world inhabited with semi ( or is it barely?) conscious "entertainees", who really don't care and really don't deserve.

Stop the soapbox: I want to get off.


----------



## Allegra (Oct 29, 2010)

Absolutely spellbounding from the beginning to end. The drama you created using such colorful instruments (vibes), all to transport us from creative tension to calm. I definitely took a musical journey with this one. Especially like your effective use of the chorus at the coda...surprise element for sure! Have to totally agree with Michael. A great piece. Well done!


----------



## wolf (Oct 29, 2010)

totally awesome. love the atmosphere, composition and sound - can't wait to see the movie that goes with it.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow guys, I'm shocked! I had no idea if this was going to piece a good or bad piece. Reading the comments really makes my day! And Michael, your professionalism is always admired by this fan.


----------



## ricother (Oct 30, 2010)

:shock: 

I admire both your composition and your production.
The subtle way the atmosphere changes (sometimes not so subtle :wink: ), the darkness, the delicate clarinet melody at 2/3 (that really moved me), the chorus entrance... all wonderful!

Congratulations! o-[][]-o 

michaelv, regarding what you say: "I sometimes wonder if the composition is noticed at all". I totally agree, it's a shame composition is too many times left in the background, while it should be always the most important part. But... I ask myself: would I enjoy Guy's piece as much as I do if it wasn't so wonderfully produced? :?:


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 30, 2010)

That's a really cool piece Guy. I love the CB Clarinet! I thought it was my own private little discovery. Now it's been outed! I really like the murk of this piece.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 30, 2010)

A Lovely new voice from beneath. A very creative and impressive composition especially considering that there is little or almost no repertoire for this instrument.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 30, 2010)

Stunning. Love it.


----------



## michaelv (Oct 30, 2010)

ricother @ Sat Oct 30 said:


> :shock:
> 
> I admire both your composition and your production.
> The subtle way the atmosphere changes (sometimes not so subtle :wink: ), the darkness, the delicate clarinet melody at 2/3 (that really moved me), the chorus entrance... all wonderful!
> ...



Whilst your last sentence is true, ricother, I would suggest, also, that it's a matter of proportion, and recently there has been disproportionate emphasis on the technical matters (I previously alluded to ) in certain posts. My personal view of why that might be, is that generally, where this occurs, the actual musical content is probably not worthy of attention to the same degree that the technical issues are to the contributing parties. Despite what some people might think, there is such a thing as good and bad music, and it's not all indexed to personal taste. If the uneducated ear cannot discern the difference between accomplished and unskilled music, that is where the problems start, and for the uneducated to use the philosophy that it doesn't matter whether one is educated or otherwise to adequately express a coherent music thought simply serves to contribute to the long-term damage that will result from poor musical education. However, neither am I siding with the traditional, Luddite view of the deleterious effect of technology in music. But unless you are a Mozart, some education in this field will only serve to enhance and enrich one's prowess as a composer.It's the equivalent to training with weights to improve one's health and power. Anyway, there are no Mozarts on this or any other forum, as far as I'm aware.

One can only go so far without some training, and the resulting lack of vocabulary leads only to a further degrading and devaluing of the art. Are we cool with that, Hunnybunnies?


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 30, 2010)

The truth is I've been raking these leaves ya see and...

No, it wasn't a slip actually. What else would you do with the notes if you didn't play them? Most of my music paper gets recycled and then....composted. I actually dig older music more than I do most new stuff I hear. Its the new stuff that often sounds "composted" (lacking content) before its performed and then even a good performance I don't think helps much.

I'm very impressed with both Guy's composition and the performance, and its this combination that makes "music". And his music, more than just a mere "mockup".


----------



## michaelv (Oct 30, 2010)

synergy543 @ Sat Oct 30 said:


> The truth is I've been raking these leaves ya see and...
> 
> No, it wasn't a slip actually. What else would you do with the notes if you didn't play them? Most of my music paper gets recycled and then....composted. I actually dig older music more than I do most new stuff I hear. Its the new stuff that often sounds "composted" (lacking content) before its performed and then even a good performance I don't think helps much.
> 
> I'm very impressed with both Guy's composition and the performance, and its this combination that makes "music". And his music, more than just a mere "mockup".



Hilarious, Greg! Well, a rake's progress leaves me in no doubt that this thread wasn't a total waste....

New music is the old music, but without new ideas. Sometimes without any ideas. At least for now, this thread resides at the top, where it should be. Preferable, I feel, to competitions to come up with the best mix of 30" of noise, like some kind of American Idol audition for the reality show generation of wannabees.


----------



## michaelv (Oct 30, 2010)

Someone must've heard me.... :?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 30, 2010)

Like Greg, I've been raking leaves all day, so I hope not to have a freudian slip as well. Right now I just want to sit back and listen to Beethoven's Erotica symphony.

Thanks everyone! I'm overwhelmed by the comments, not by the quantity but the quality. What would we do without encouragement? :D


----------



## michaelv (Oct 30, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Sat Oct 30 said:


> Like Greg, I've been raking leaves all day, so I hope not to have a freudian slip as well. Right now I just want to sit back and listen to Beethoven's Erotica symphony.
> 
> Thanks everyone! I'm overwhelmed by the comments, not by the quantity but the quality. What would we do without encouragement? :D




You Guys are killing me with the puns. But seriously: praise where it's due, and,Guy, it's due.


----------



## George Caplan (Oct 31, 2010)

wow Guy thats a deep and scary ccomposition. i like it.


----------



## JBacal (Oct 31, 2010)

Super dramatic piece with unusual orchestral colors!

Best,
Jay


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Michael, Greg, George, Jay and Hans!

Glad the atmosphere of the piece was well appreciated.


----------

